# Spring Ajax AutoComplete/ Instant result



## Generic1 (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab in meiner Applikation Spring MVC verwendet und bin jetzt am "verfeinern" der Appl.
Dager wollte ich jetzt Instant Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen, wenn man in ein Such- Textfield etwas eingibt.

Weiß jemand ob das geht und wo ich da was finden könnte?
lg


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2010)

was zum Himmel ist ein Instant Result, google-Suche 'java Instant Result' liefert diesen Thread hier als erstes Ergebnis 

geht es um eine Desktop-GUI-Anwendung?
Suche 'JTextField AutoComplete'
-> Google

oder geht es um eine Web-Anwendung?
Suche 'ajax autocomplete java'
-> Google

dabei wird in erster Linie die Ergänzung der Suchwörter umgesetzt, 
aber nach gleicher Technik (gleiche GUI-Listener, gleiche Ajax-Übertragung) kann man sicher auch Ergebnisse abfragen und anzeigen


----------



## Generic1 (4. Nov 2010)

Nach "Instant Result" hab ich schon gesucht und bin auch auf einige dieser Links gestoßen.
Was aber mein Problem ist, ich habe in meiner We-Applikation alles mit Spring aufgebaut und beim Frontend eben Spring MVC verwendet. Da stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob Spring MVC irgendwas bietet und damit die Ergebnisse gleich anzuzeigen, wenn man anfängt einen Suchbegriff einzugeben?

Das Problem wird ja sein, dass bei einer "normalen" Spring MVC implementierung im Controller die Methode "handleRequest" oder "onSubmit" erst nach einem Button- click aufgerufen wird und in diese Richtung geht eben meine Frage: Ist es möglich, mit Spring MVC -> Instant Results einzubauen? -> da hab ich nämlich nichts gefunden
lg


----------



## Geeeee (4. Nov 2010)

Wobei man dabei bei vielen Daten darauf achten sollte, erst zu suchen, wenn man eine bestimmte Wortbreite erreicht hat.
Weil 1. Datenbanklast und 2. mag der Anwender wohl net so gerne, wenn es die ganze Zeit "ruckelt und blinkt", weil die Ergebnisse sich wohl in den ersten Buchstaben stark verändern.


----------



## Marcinek (4. Nov 2010)

jein du musst ajax verwenden um dynmisch html zu ändern.

Da du nicht der einzige bist, der das machen möchte, bin ich mir sicher, dass es dafür entsprechende Spring elemente gibt um das zu bewerkstelligen.

Maybe sollte man nicht instant result suchen sondern, 

Filter Result ajax with spring oder so


----------



## Generic1 (4. Nov 2010)

>> Da du nicht der einzige bist, der das machen möchte, bin ich mir sicher, dass es dafür entsprechende Spring elemente gibt um das zu 

Da war ich auch der Meinung, konnte aber bis jetzt nichts finden, deshalb der Thread.
lg


----------



## Marcinek (4. Nov 2010)

Ajax Simplifications in Spring 3.0 | SpringSource Team Blog

und weitere Ungefähr 4.340.000 Ergebnisse (0,13 Sekunden) 

für spring ajax, daher mein tipp nicht nach instant result zu suchen, weil es diesen Ausdruck afaik nicht gibt.

Hier nur mit jquery

PicNet Table Filter - jQuery plugin

Aber es muss ein Springtag geben, dass sowas generiert  Sowas will jeder haben ...


----------



## pizza1234 (5. Nov 2010)

Hi,
ich hab sowas mal mit Spring & DWR umgesetzt, war auch nicht besonders schwer!
Spring Integration

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Generic1 (5. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

besten Dank mal für die Antworten. Ich zeige die Resultate einer Abfrage wie unten dargestellt an. 
Das tag <display:table ermöglicht quasi das Pagination (Paging).
Mir ist jetzt nicht klar wie ich das mit AJAX verbinden soll.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht oder hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen könnte?
vielen Dank,
lg


```
<display:table requestURI="registeredparticipants.htm"
                      name="registeredparticipant" excludedParams="searchName"
                       defaultsort="1" defaultorder="ascending" pagesize="20">
              <display:column>
                   <c:if test="${address.nationality == 'GER'}" >
                        <img src="./images/nations/GER.png" border="0" alt="AUT" />
                    </c:if>
                </display:column>
                <display:column property="address.nationality" sortable="true" title="Nationatität" maxLength="25" />
                 <display:column
                 ...
```


----------



## Marcinek (5. Nov 2010)

Du wirst ein anderes Element benötigen, das das gewünschte supportet.

Hast du dir die Links angeschaut?


----------



## Xanatos84 (14. Sep 2011)

stehe derzeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem:
ich habe eine lokalisierte Seite, bei der ein Datum innerhalb eines Formulars eingegeben werden kann. Hinter dem Formular befindet sich mein Command-Objekt. Wenn das Formular submitted wird, soll zunächst überprüft werden, ob das neu eingegebene Datum vor dem Altem liegt. Falls ja, soll eine Warnmeldung ausgegeben werden und erst bei Bestätigung das Formular tatsächlich submitted werden.

Für die Gegenüberstellung des alten und neuen Datums werde ich Ajax benötigen, womit ich noch kaum Erfahrung habe. Kann mir von euch jemand erklären wie ich Ajax mit Spring kombiniere? Muss ich virtuelle Getter/Setter im Controller oder meinem Command-Objekt hinzufügen, diese irgendwie binden oder wie würde das funktionieren. Bin übers googlen noch nicht auf eine gute Howto-Seite gestoßen.

lg


----------



## pizza1234 (22. Sep 2011)

Hi,
wie wärs hiermit?

Grüße
Peter


----------

